# We're From Richmond Police, We're Here To Get You Out.



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

Well done to the Queensland Police,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=655152751566646


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

That was a nice job. Old-timer was a tough old buzzard.


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes indeed but she can be hard cruel country at times, we have floods in the north and bushfires in the south,
https://www.theage.com.au/national/...m_medium=rss&utm_source=rss_national_victoria


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

IrishCop said:


> Yes indeed but she can be hard cruel country at times, we have floods in the north and bushfires in the south,
> https://www.theage.com.au/national/...m_medium=rss&utm_source=rss_national_victoria


Not to mention all the poisonous stuff that can kill ya !


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

pahapoika said:


> Not to mention all the poisonous stuff that can kill ya !


You mean the females??


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> Not to mention all the poisonous stuff that can kill ya !


Here's a bit of a yarn about Australia,
Australia: The Confusing Country
plus this,




and Sir Les Patterson, an Australian Cultural Representative,


----------

